# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  برنامه امتحانات نهایی دی ماه 96

## ali.rainy

سلام
کسی برنامه امتحان نهایی دی مماه 95 رو داره می خوام برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> کسی برنامه امتحان نهایی دی مماه 95 رو داره می خوام برنامه ریزی کنم


 ازالآن که نمیاددو رروزدیگه ببین تاثیرچیه اگه مثبت بودنیازی نیست

----------


## Mandi96

> سلام
> کسی برنامه امتحان نهایی دی مماه 95 رو داره می خوام برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## ali.rainy

> 


دستت درد نکنه خیلی ممنون ولی دی ماه 95
سال سوم

----------


## Mandi96

> دستت درد نکنه خیلی ممنون ولی دی ماه 95
> سال سوم


دی ماه 95 و ک الان نمیرنن😕
این مال پارساله ...

----------


## mohammad1397

> دستت درد نکنه خیلی ممنون ولی دی ماه 95
> سال سوم


تغییرچندانی نمیکنه

----------


## ali.rainy

یا ایها المساون
please help

----------


## mohammad1397

> یا ایها المساون
> please help


خب عموجون وقتی برنامش نیومده ازکی میخوای بگیری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kaftar

آقا یه سوال ، سوالای پارسال اونقدی که میگفتن سخت بود؟مشاور من گفت جیغ بچه هارو در آورده بود
ولی وقتی من پاسخ امتحان نهایی رو میدیدم نوشته بود مثلا سوال یک از صفحه 26 کتاب سوال از صفحه ..... 
به نظر میرسید همش از کتاب باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## kaftar

ممنون از جوابتون  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ali.rainy

هنوز نیامده؟

----------


## ali.rainy

کسی نداشت؟

----------


## saj8jad

> کسی نداشت؟


أخوی هنوز مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش برنامه امتحانات دی 95 رو روی خروجی سایتش نگذاشته 

به محض اینکه برنامه رو گذاشتن بچه ها هم تو انجمن قرارش میدن

برنامه هم احتمالا 10 تا 20 آبان ماه منتشر بشه

موفق باشی

----------

